# Dogtra 1700NCP



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey all: 

I purchased about a month ago, a Dogtra 1700NCP I feel that this collar is not as hot as my Dogtra 2000 that I had before. I was wanting a smaller transmitter. Does anyone else think that this collar is less powerful. I make sure that the collar is tight. Tight enough that I have a hard time getting a finger under the collar.


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Puting it on that tight isn't gunna fix a thing!! Have you tried your test light to see as you go up on intensity or a nick on yourself???

As far as the collar itself, i love mine which is about 4 months old. I have had no issues @ all w/ it. 8)


----------



## Remi (Jan 30, 2006)

*1700NCP*

I had one for three days and gave it back. To me and two FT pro's it had way less power, but there might be a reason. Dogtra had to recall a lot of them do to a bad chip that did not put out full power, only about 60%. My had a bad chip in it. They gave me a free upgrade to the 2200 which I love has just as much power as the old 2000. They have great customer service!

Ralph call them and find out if yours is faulty.

Adam


----------



## Pete Fischer (Sep 4, 2006)

In 2006 (which is when the 1700ncp was introduced) Dogtra 
changed the rheostat so it had a more gradual increase through the
low to mid-range of the intensity control. This change was done on all models in our product line, to make the units more user friendly for mild mannered dogs. After much debate, Dogtra decided in August 2006 to revert back to the previous intensity range (which is less gradual through the low/mid-range). The high level output on the Dogtra e-collars was never changed, nor was there ever a recall or a faulty chip as posted earlier. 

If you have questions regarding Dogtra products you can
call me toll free at 888-811-9118 CST. (Minnesota)

Pete Fischer
Dogtra Company


----------

